# Memes!!!!



## JuiceTrain (Oct 3, 2017)

This forum needs some entertainment;
Post up some memes and lets have some laughs

View attachment 4555


View attachment 4556


View attachment 4557


View attachment 4558


View attachment 4559


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 3, 2017)

View attachment 4563


View attachment 4564


View attachment 4565


View attachment 4566


View attachment 4567


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 3, 2017)

View attachment 4568


View attachment 4569


View attachment 4570


----------



## Caballero (Oct 3, 2017)

Wtf your settings let ya post 20 memes in a row. I can't post 1 fukkin pic !  lol Guess it's a hint.....


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 3, 2017)

..... only one made me lulz


----------



## Hurt (Oct 3, 2017)

That cardio one is so damn true


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 3, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Wtf your settings let ya post 20 memes in a row. I can't post 1 fukkin pic !  lol Guess it's a hint.....



Skillz....haha



#TheMatrix said:


> ..... only one made me lulz



You have no soul.....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2017)

Trini is the only black guy with a small pecker


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 4, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Trini is the only black guy with a small pecker



he makes up for it with his memes so leave him alone


----------



## Mythos (Oct 4, 2017)

View attachment 4572

This isn't a meme, but i felt like this is a good thread to share this public service announcement:
Step aside rompers, crochet shorts in style 2018


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 4, 2017)

View attachment 4574


Uploads are fukN up now


----------



## snake (Oct 4, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 4555



Wow... is that second one a buck? lol


----------



## sjmdesigns (Oct 4, 2017)

This is gonna get interesting


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 4, 2017)

This would be easier if i had a computer, every time i try to upload a meme now it says the pic exceeds the limit.....


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 5, 2017)

Use the [.i.m.g.] tags with out the dots and close the tag with a back slash / before the img


----------



## Itburnstopee (Oct 5, 2017)

View attachment 4576

10 younglings


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 5, 2017)

snake said:


> Wow... is that second one a buck? lol




Haha.  "Hey check this honey, shadow puppets"

My wife: "what's that bottom left one...?"


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 5, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> This would be easier if i had a computer, every time i try to upload a meme now it says the pic exceeds the limit.....



you have to go into your account and delete all your uploaded pics, same shit happened to me awhile back


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 5, 2017)

#TheMatrix said:


> Use the [.i.m.g.] tags with out the dots and close the tag with a back slash / before the img


I use the "insert image" icon in the toolbar,
On my phone so i choose "add from computer"

Would it be better if i upload to imgur than transfer 



Gibsonator said:


> you have to go into your account and delete all your uploaded pics, same shit happened to me awhile back



Will that delete all the previous one thats already posted?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Beezy (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Beezy (Jan 21, 2019)

No text on this one, but wow...


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 4, 2020)

View attachment 9932


...an old meme I had lying around.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 4, 2020)

Damn it I love memes and I can’t open 80% of them it’s killing me!!!!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 6, 2020)

View attachment 9948

Defunding the Police and Death


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jan 14, 2022)




----------

